# Making our Cruze louder



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ok so bear with me, this is not some kid attempt to get my cruze to sound like a race car. what i want is to make the cruze more _*audible *_to my inputs. during my autocross events all windows down i can hardly hardly hear if the car is near its up shift point. before i know it im at 4,500 rpm and the car sounds as quiet as a bicycle. i know that this is great for 70% of consumers but i want to hear my car respond to me. i want to hear the turbo whistle loud and audible because it gives me a better feel for what the car needs ( plus not all that much exhaust tone on a diesel so intake must do)

i know there is the snorkel remove mod and AEM now has a intake system ( will be buying soon) but in terms of exhaust there is nothing that can be done correct? i know turbos act as a muffler on there own and from the DPF down there is absolutely nothing to remove... its just one long straight pipe. Got to give credit this car is one quiet diesel but i want to hear the intake and exhaust. im sure if i where to add a cheap glass pack it might make the car more raspy but audible but that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> ok so bear with me, this is not some kid attempt to get my cruze to sound like a race car.


wait for it



pandrad61 said:


> what i want is to make the cruze more audible to my inputs. During my autocross events all windows down i can hardly hardly hear if the car is near its up shift point. Before i know it im at 4,500 rpm and the car sounds as quiet as a bicycle. I know that this is great for 70% of consumers but i want to hear my car respond to me. I want to hear the turbo whistle loud and audible becuase it gives me a better feel for what the car needs.
> 
> I know there is the snorkel remove mod and aem now has a intake system ( will be buying soon) but in terms of exhaust there is nothing that can be done correct? I know turbos act as a muffler on there own and from the dpf down there is absolutely nothing to remove... Its just one long straight pipe. Got to give credit this car is one quiet diesel but i want to hear the intake and exhaust. Im sure if i where to add a cheap glass pack it might make the car more raspy but audible but that doesn't sit well with me.


ta-da!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as exhaust goes on the diesel...besides removing the SCR...you're pretty much out of luck. It already doesn't have a muffler, and it's already 2.5" in diameter. Not much else to do at this point.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> As far as exhaust goes on the diesel...besides removing the SCR...you're pretty much out of luck. It already doesn't have a muffler, and it's already 2.5" in diameter. Not much else to do at this point


My thoughts exactly. i have to congratulate GM for making such a refined diesel but a bit more feedback from the motor would be appropriated, heck the TDI VW even has a sports mode. i love how quiet it is daily but when pushed you can hardly tell its even running.



> ta-da!


hey if you read the post im not looking to make the car sound whapppa pa race car noise only to hear then engine a bit more for feed back. its hard to tell shift points when you cant hear an absolute thing


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Why do you need to alter shift points? The Pcm is better than you at determining upshift points.

You can easily know when you need downshifts.

It's not a manual. The Pcm still has control of your shifts even when you pretend you do.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

if you read the post im not altering shift points, i want to hear what the engine is doing. in manual mode it will not downshift unless absolutely necessary and it hold gears to reline unless i dictates it. in automatic its another story. the ECM is programmed for economy not for performance, we cant use economy in autocross


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

What about a shift light? Tap off tach signal and adjust light for desired shift point.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> if you read the post im not altering shift points, i want to hear what the engine is doing. in manual mode it will not downshift unless absolutely necessary and it hold gears to reline unless i dictates it. in automatic its another story. the ECM is programmed for economy not for performance, we cant use economy in autocross


Lol, while accelerating use automatic mode. While decelerating use manual mode.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dude no, if you leave it in automatic it will always shift up to save gas at all times. leave it in manual mode when your on the track. mpgeez you have never tracked the cruze or other cars have you? 

guys we are getting side tracked, im looking for maybe another way besides the stated to get a bit more feedback from the motor


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Also need to add that your idea of adding a glass-pack is adding a muffler. A glass pack is a muffler.

Why would you do that to make a Eco diesel automatic sound like a race car?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> What about a shift light? Tap off tach signal and adjust light for desired shift point.


i was thinking about that but of all my years of racing since was small i always shifted by feel and sound but all where gas no diesels. on the cbr1000 just by noise i can know where i am. Same with my supra, it told me by sound when it wanted to shift up or down and i never looked at the tach


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Also need to add that your idea of adding a glass-pack is adding a muffler. A glass pack is a muffler.
> 
> Why would you do that to make a Eco diesel automatic sound like a race car?





> im sure if i where to add a cheap glass pack it might make the car more raspy but audible but that doesn't sit well with me





> not some kid attempt to get my cruze to sound like a race car. what i want is to make the cruze more _*audible *_to my inputs


you really dont read do you? when you have clean flow of undisturbed air a glass pack would only change the tone and hinder performance as i stated i would not do


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MPGeez said:


> Lol, while accelerating use automatic mode. While decelerating use manual mode.





pandrad61 said:


> Dude no, if you leave it in automatic it will always shift up to save gas at all times. leave it in manual mode when your on the track. mpgeez you have never tracked the cruze or other cars have you?
> 
> guys we are getting side tracked, im looking for maybe another way besides the stated to get a bit more feedback from the motor


yeah, MPGeez...youve never taking an economy car to a track? whats wrong with you?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> yeah, MPGeez...youve never taking an economy car to a track? whats wrong with you?


common man there are many of us here who track day our cruzes. yes they are economy cars but they are still fun. i love being able to drive to my autocross track, run 5 laps, and still only burn 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The turbo effectively kills most of the exaust noise on the diesel....hence, no muffler.
There is a resonator at the mid point but that just knocks off drone......If you removed it you can look straight through it......it just softens the sound pulses.

Rob


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Dude no, if you leave it in automatic it will always shift up to save gas at all times. leave it in manual mode when your on the track. mpgeez you have never tracked the cruze or other cars have you?
> 
> guys we are getting side tracked, im looking for maybe another way besides the stated to get a bit more feedback from the motor


Why would I track the Cruze? That's hilarious. 

You're the expert, but this:
Auto while accelerating, manual while decelerating, manual if you're light throttle will solve your problem. If it doesn't you're doing it wrong. There is plenty of feedback without needing to hear the turbo whistle and exhaust note.

I can't remember a single time I shifted based off the turbo sound. By the way if you want more turbo noise weld an atmospheric vent pipe to the waste gate exhaust. Racecar noise PROBLEM SOLVED. No seriously. That is all you need. Google it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

when the cruze is in automatic it always always keeps in a high gear to save fuel, i dont want it in high gear i want it to hold my gears and manual mode does that. i didn't say im shifting by turbo noise, i want the engine to be more audible that's it. go back to the Honda forum and pass that half witted idea to them. im sorry that if some of us here enjoy having some fun once in a while in a legal way vs the street and not all of us have money for a separate race car.

im done responding to your ignorance and inability to read.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> The turbo effectively kills most of the exaust noise on the diesel....hence, no muffler.
> There is a resonator at the mid point but that just knocks off drone......If you removed it you can look straight through it......it just softens the sound pulses.


thats what i figured and i do believe that nothing can be really done but i was hoping maybe someone had done somthing and gotten good results otherwise from the collective experience here


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Robby said:


> The turbo effectively kills most of the exaust noise on the diesel....hence, no muffler.
> There is a resonator at the mid point but that just knocks off drone......If you removed it you can look straight through it......it just softens the sound pulses.
> 
> Rob


Turbos don't lower volume that much. They still need a type of muffler to get to legal decibel levels. The pipe diameter, resonator, turbo and DEF systems are all "mufflers."


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> when the cruze is in automatic it always always keeps in a high gear to save fuel, i dont want it in high gear i want it to hold my gears and manual mode does that. i didn't say im shifting by turbo noise, i want the engine to be more audible that's it. go back to the Honda forum and pass that half witted idea to them. im sorry that if some of us here enjoy having some fun once in a while in a legal way vs the street and not all of us have money for a separate race car.
> 
> im done responding to your ignorance and inability to read.


You're funny.

If you want noise, weld on an atmospheric wastegate exhaust outlet. 

While accelerating you should understand that if you're at or near wot the pcm no longer commands/requests Eco shift points. It uses "performance" shift points. So if you'd just try what I'm saying you'll see I'm right.

If I'm wrong could you explain why shift points raise in automatic mode under high TPS? Economy shift points still remain at low RPMs. Any PCM programmer knows that RPM influences mpg more than anything so if they wanted mpg at all times they'd limit your shift points at all times.

You can switch from manual to auto on the fly.

I've been racing, driving, modifying, tuning cars and bikes for a very long time. 
There are a considerable amount of things you can do to increase volume that anybody that's been around knows. If you want more knowledge don't insult the people with it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

you clearly don't have the knowledge. im not going to even respond any more, you clearly don't know what your speaking of.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> you clearly don't have the knowledge. im not going to even respond any more, you clearly don't know what your speaking of.


Ok, good luck with your race car.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Put a microphone in the engine bay and run it to the aux port on your radio, then turn it up as loud as you want.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This thread is unusually hostile, as this forum is usually nicer. Either way, I have found that when I run in manual mode, the power drops off dramatically past what it would shift on its own. I've driven it up to the true redline (like 5000 RPM) and the power between the auto shift point and the max RPM is basically useless.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> This thread is unusually hostile, as this forum is usually nicer.


i Completely agree, this is the first thread i have ever posted and gotten junk and nasty Advice" or responses.



> I have found that when I run in manual mode, the power drops off dramatically past what it would shift on its own. I've driven it up to the true redline (like 5000 RPM) and the power between the auto shift point and the max RPM is basically useless.


In automatic mode WOT it will shift up at roughly 4,500 rpm or so. i like to shift it a little sooner to try to stay in the TQ range.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> i Completely agree, this is the first thread i have ever posted and gotten junk and nasty Advice" or responses.


Seems like it mostly centers around one individual who seems to enjoy being disruptive. I've run into it too in another thread.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I've run into it too in another thread.


I've noticed that as well. im usually on the threads you are on because they are interesting and lots of members follow the threads and i notice that disruptive person as well


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Resonator? There is no resonator on the Diesel. If it's what I'm thinking you're thinking of, that's the particulate trap/filter.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...cussion/38089-cruze-diesel-stock-exhaust.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

More noise? Would be more than happy to fix you up with my ex.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> More noise? Would be more than happy to fix you up with my ex.


I appreciate it but i already got a squawk box riding shot gun lol. i think with the AEM intake, a snorkel delete it should be a big help for a little more audible engine response.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Robby said:


> The turbo effectively kills most of the exaust noise on the diesel....hence, no muffler.
> There is a resonator at the mid point but that just knocks off drone......If you removed it you can look straight through it......it just softens the sound pulses.
> 
> Rob


Robby  its actually the SCR used to reduce nox.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Intake, 2.5" turbo back exhaust, tune in deletes. Your cruze will blow out liberal ear drums and get even better mpg's. You just need to convince fleece to put out a delete tune.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Robby its actually the SCR used to reduce nox.


Yes, SCR........having a gasser with the resonator in that position I keep thinkin resonator.

Old habits die hard.

Rob


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Intake, 2.5" turbo back exhaust, tune in deletes. Your cruze will blow out liberal ear drums and get even better mpg's. You just need to convince fleece to put out a delete tune.


if my memory is correct the CTD already uses a 2.5 diameter all the way down the the particulate filter. intake will come soon from AEM in combo with snorkel delete, and i wish they would tune out all the emissions crap but alas better chance of pigs flying.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Robby said:


> Yes, SCR........having a gasser with the resonator in that position I keep thinkin resonator.
> 
> Old habits die hard.
> 
> Rob


SCR is forward of the exhaust hangers, particulate trap is rewards - it looks more like a resonator.



pandrad61 said:


> if my memory is correct the CTD already uses a 2.5 diameter all the way down the the particulate filter. intake will come soon from AEM in combo with snorkel delete, and i wish they would tune out all the emissions crap but alas better chance of pigs flying.


Yep - it's already a 2.5" exhaust, with no muffler. The SCR does enough muffling that it doesn't need one.

And yeah - not as simple anymore as just straight-piping the cat.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> SCR is forward of the exhaust hangers, particulate trap is rewards - it looks more like a resonator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I think the SCR is just an injector in the exhaust stream. The DPF is right off the engine in front of the car and also known as a "catalytic converter" in the parts books.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here were my attempts:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...osh-woosh-turbo-sound-containment-thread.html

Met with a tiny bit more enthusiasm than this thread. :lol:

Diesel owners are a **** grumpy bunch!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Danny 5 did a great post showing the stock system.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...cussion/38089-cruze-diesel-stock-exhaust.html

So reading further - that isn't the DPF, but rather the SCR - with the urea injector facing rearward. The DPF is close-coupled to the turbo, like a cat would normally be.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Diesel owners are a **** grumpy bunch!!!


I know right lol

instead of the bypass im just going with the AEM full intake and snorkel delete. the shield i would rather leave on since it might help keep some heat off the wires and keep the turbo hot which is good lol. that pic that guy posted was total BS. i know for a fact turbos can glow when really pushed but diesel turbo will not glow that red hot at factory power levels


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've removed all shields, and covers from my engine bay.

Look at my Common Rail. LOOK AT IT!!!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the SCR is just an injector in the exhaust stream. The DPF is right off the engine in front of the car and also known as a "catalytic converter" in the parts books.


The DPF actually has two stages contained in one unit. The first stage, the top 1/4 or 1/3 of the DPF unit, is the Diesel Oxidation Catalyst, which works a bit like a catalytic converter, probably the reason for the catalytic converter label sometimes being applied to it. The remaining lower portion of the unit is the actual DPF that traps the soot particles.


----------

